# endoscopic cubital tunnel release



## karen57 (Mar 16, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the best code for this procedure?  So far 29999 is all I'm coming up with.

Thanks!

Karen


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 16, 2011)

yes unlisted


----------

